# Honing and sharpening tools for Zelite?



## Adam Clowes (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi all

I have purchased a Zelite comfort pro (Rockwell 56) and wondered if anyone could recommend tools for honing (diamond/ceramic/both) and sharpening (how essential is a whet stone) and how frequently I should use them? 


It will likely only get light use and I am somewhat a novice when it come to these matters. 


Could anyone kindly advise?


----------



## Adam Clowes (Jan 21, 2018)

That's great info but with me being fairly new and unversed in the arts of honing and sharpening which solution would you recommend? Many thanks.


----------



## Adam Clowes (Jan 21, 2018)

Also, how good is Soft Krupp 4116? I paid £40 for this knife and wondered if I payed too much?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Krupp 4116 has been a mainstay of German (and other) knives that has been successfully used by both professionals and home cooks for years. You didn’t pay too much. It’s just not Japanese; that’s why it gets so maligned by Japanese knife enthusiasts. There are merits and pitfalls to both approaches to cutting food.


----------



## Adam Clowes (Jan 21, 2018)

benuser said:


> Soft Krupp 4116 I guess. I would treat it as a Victorinox: medium-coarse stone only -- I use a Chosera 400, deburring with green ScotchBrite sponge, maintenance on a 800 or so. Some will suggest steeling, but the effect is very, very short as you basically rebuild an edge from fatigued steel that has failed and is more than likely to fail again. A ceramic rod is better as it takes away the fatigued steel, but its use is far from simple and one has to be familiar with sharpening basics in order to properly deburr. I like the Sieger LongLife. But any rod is an emergency solution, better use a stone.





benuser said:


> I would get one medium-coarse stone like the Chosera / Naniwa Professional 400, and get rid of the factory edge ASAP. They are generally poor. Your own edge should considerably improve both performance and edge retention. Don't wait for the factory edge getting blunt. For honing you may try cardboard.
> A good reading would be Chad Ward's An Edge in the Kitchen.


So is a rod for honing always necessary?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Adam Clowes said:


> So is a rod for honing always necessary?


Many find them useful. But necessary, probably not if you are honing on a stone or cardboard or some other strop material.


----------



## Adam Clowes (Jan 21, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> Krupp 4116 has been a mainstay of German (and other) knives that has been successfully used by both professionals and home cooks for years. You didn't pay too much. It's just not Japanese; that's why it gets so maligned by Japanese knife enthusiasts. There are merits and pitfalls to both approaches to cutting food.


Would these be of use?

https://uk.knivesandtools.eu/en/pt/-wusthof-ceramic-sharpener.htm


Many thanks


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I use a similar ceramic rod on German knives. In my experience, that rod is very fine for use with that steel. A quick hone before use. If the knife is dull enough that a quick hone is insufficient then it needs to be resharpened on stones. Neither a ceramic or steel hone can replace sharpening when a knife gets dull.

I’ve not had any experience with diamond hones like the one you linked.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

benuser said:


> It's no diamond rod, it's a very fine ceramic one. A diamond rod eats steel, and leaves a very coarse edge.
> Please be aware that all that work on the very edge will rapidly thicken the area right behind it. Just as electric sharpeners do. Good sharpening should start by thinning behind the edge.


Yes, The rod in the knivesandtools.comlink is ceramic.

The ceramic "stone" in the Amazon link is diamond unless I misunderstand their description. Quote:


DC4 Diamond ceramic whetstone
Dimensions: 7 x 32 x 100 mm
Consist of a fine diamond stone (25 micron) and a very special ceramic stone, made of synthetic sapphires
Weight: 65 g
... and I completely agree on the issues associated with diamond sharpeners of any kind. Used one once a long time ago but never since...


----------



## Adam Clowes (Jan 21, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> I use a similar ceramic rod on German knives. In my experience, that rod is very fine for use with that steel. A quick hone before use. If the knife is dull enough that a quick hone is insufficient then it needs to be resharpened on stones. Neither a ceramic or steel hone can replace sharpening when a knife gets dull.
> 
> I've not had any experience with diamond hones like the one you linked.


When you say that rod is fine - do you mean it's okay/good or have I misunderstood? Is the Chosera 800 a better choice bearing in mind my beginner status?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Adam Clowes said:


> When you say that rod is fine - do you mean it's okay/good or have I misunderstood? Is the Chosera 800 a better choice bearing in mind my beginner status?


I should have been more clear in my statement... I personally think a ceramic honing rod is good to have and use.


----------

